# Two finishes (pic heavy)



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

These two quilts will be going to the parents of one of our best friends, they are older and I really wanted to do these for them.

This is the top, before and after quilting, for her:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

And this one is for him:


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I totally love and are impressed with them.

Are the flowers a big design you cut and appliqued as one flower, or did you "fabric paint" them making each petal, etc.

I really think they are amazingly beautiful and handsome quilts.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Angie. The flowers actually came 2 to a panel and I just cut them down, then tried to quilt them so it looked like they were appliqued. As soon as I saw those panels I fell in love - I've had them for a couple years and just waited until I came up with a project "worthy" of them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I must say, you sure did them justice.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Both quilts are gorgeous though my choice would be the flowered one. I'd treasure something like that for the rest of my life. I am sure the recipients will be thrilled to receive such wonderful gifts.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Pretty!

Now more ideas to look for fabric for!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful! They have got to love those gorgeous quilts. How thoughtful of you.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They are both wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

They are both gorgeous ! I like what you did with the second one .... I did this pattern a few years ago , but I like your twist on it !!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Love them both, but the farm one really catches my eye!!! They are going to love these!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK...I admit......I am a little late looking at these.....BUT....OMGOODNESS!! They are incredible!!

GRRRRREAT JOB!!!:clap:


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> OK...I admit......I am a little late looking at these.....BUT....OMGOODNESS!! They are incredible!!
> 
> GRRRRREAT JOB!!!:clap:


I'm glad you commented and brought this post back up. I LOVELOVELOVE both these quilts!! I get so much inspiration from this board!! :dance:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Very pretty. You are so talented.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

